
Raspberry Pi Hosting - fbeeper
http://raspberrycolocation.com/
======
tmslnz
If anyone finds the UK in the non-sorted list of country names in Dutch with
double-escaped unicode characters, could you please let me know the first two
letters so that I can type it in?

~~~
shawabawa3
I got it by doing

    
    
        > $('#land option[value=GB]')
        [<option value=​"GB">​Verenigd Koninkrijk​</option>​]
    

..yeah, I would never have guessed that :p

------
graue
A similar offer from Austrian company Edis, featured on HN some months back,
is still available as well:
[https://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi...](https://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/)

~~~
mike-cardwell
They seem to be out of stock if you go through the order process. They also
don't allow you to purchase one through them.

------
Joeboy
Here's my friend's blog, which he is apparently hosting on a pi at pcextreme:
[http://www.digimatic.co.uk/](http://www.digimatic.co.uk/)

Let's regard this as its first load test :-)

~~~
jabbernotty
I'd like to highlight his post on the Broadcom SoC hardware watchdog, I'm glad
I found that. It is something I can really use but I didn't know that was
possible.

[http://www.digimatic.co.uk/articles/tips-and-tricks/linux-
pa...](http://www.digimatic.co.uk/articles/tips-and-tricks/linux-
pain/hardware-watchdog-rpi/)

------
jabbernotty
> What do you need?

> ...

> 2 A configured static IP adres

So, I know what a static IP address is, but I'm wondering how one 'gets' one.
I'm wondering what they mean here.

~~~
techsupporter
They'll e-mail you one once your spot is ready.

------
gtaylor
For any who have already been set up on this service (assuming anyone has),
what are you doing with your Pi and how have you found the connectivity to be?

I know you can't expect much for "free", but I am definitely curious.

------
AceJohnny2
Why?

While I see the 0€ price-point and I understand there's a market segment for
people who want some online presence and little bandwidth, what's the business
model?

~~~
ChuckMcM
In the German case I believe the business model was that they could offer this
for 'free' and then later when you wanted a beefier VPS you would talk to them
as you already had a commercial relationship with their team.

That said, I think it's a lot of fun to do these sorts of projects but remind
people that you have to be careful your Raspberry Pi does not eat your SD card
for lunch. (which it will do if you do a lot of writing and updating to it).
One of the big ones is log files because each time a line is updated in the
log file the inode is updated with the length of the file, re-writing the
inode means re-writing a 'page' (128K on many SD cards) and eventually you
have wear leveled the thing to the nub. The buffer cache helps a bit but since
you can be memory constrained on the Pi Linux flushes dirty pages more often
than you might expect and again, dead SD card.

My current solution is to make the SD card read only, provide symlinks out (or
mounting) to various directories where writes are happening on a USB attached
laptop hard drive, and for development files mounting them with NFS.

Does it slow things down? Of course it does but this is a phone pretending
it's a server so you have to set your expectations accordingly :-)

------
petsounds
FYI: "Verenigde Staten" is the United States

